# Proftpd Help



## copex (Jan 19, 2003)

hi

i have proftpd installed on my linux box runing MDK9, i have set it up so i can log in to my WWW root.

i can login, read the directorys but i am unable to upload any files.

any one help..

scott


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

that sounds like permission's issues, have you checked the permissions to make sure that they are writeable and owned by the correct user when you login? I would check that first.


----------



## copex (Jan 19, 2003)

hi

i have chmod`d the directory so it is writeable, it is probley a problem with the permissions, but i dont know how to change this ?? 

how do i change owernership of the directory or add a user to the dir ?? 

if i type ls -l it show the owner as root

any help would grate 

thankyou for your reply 

C


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

who owns the web root? if the owner is root and is supposed to be root, are you logging in as root or have a user assigned for webroot? Changing the persmissions would need to be done via the command line with the "chmod" command.... however having files open to the public owned by root isn't exactly secure.


----------



## copex (Jan 19, 2003)

hi

the user is webftp and a member of webftp group, i have the user root in a config file to stop anyone trying to login as root, the /var/www was created when i installed the web server. i am unsure who the owner is, the ls command say`s it is `root` if i look at the home directorys with the ls command it matches the user.......

thx`s


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Ok you've found your problem the webroot for the default webserver is /var/www and is owned by root, which means since you login as webftp you can't write to the directories. You need to use the "chown" command and change the ownership to webftp in order to upload to /var/www, if you want webftp's home directory /home/webftp/<htdocs or public_html> to be webroot for the default site, then you need to change that in apache. 

in order to change permissions with "chown" you'd do the following.

cd /var
chown -R webftp:webftp www

what this command does is change you to the /var directory, chown is the change ownership command, -R does it recursively meaning it changes the ownership in the directory you specify and any subdirectories. webftp:webftp is the owner:group that you want to own the directory and its contents.

Hope this helps.
Drew


----------



## copex (Jan 19, 2003)

hi

thankyou for your help that has sorted it out 

all the best


----------

